# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Self balancing robot from Jimmy Demello

## Airicist

Author - Jimmy Demello

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing robot 

 Published on Nov 1, 2014




> Made this little self-balancing robot with arduino, two continuous servos and a "inclinometer" chip (VTI SCA610). Program is just a couple of IF statements.

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing robot - Bang Bang control - Mini Segway 

 Published on Nov 4, 2014




> This is version 2 of my simple self balancing robot using SCA610 accelerometer chip(tilt meter). Arduino program is simple two IF statement loop - just turning servo motors full on in one direction or the other.

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing robot with rollbars 

 Published on Nov 14, 2014




> My simple self-balancing robot tends to fall over so I needed a way to get it back on it's wheels. I added some rollbars made from badminton rackets. See what happens.

----------


## Airicist

Self balancing robot rolling down stairs 

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Testing the rollbars on stairs.

----------


## Airicist

Push Rollbot 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> Rolling bot that pushes itself forward and backwards. Built with a single servo, a VTI tilt sensor and Arduino Uno.

----------


## Airicist

Push Rollbot version 2 

Published on Jan 18, 2015




> I powered one wheel on my push robot - a little more interesting. Going to power both wheels on next version.

----------

